# Bunnies acting like humans



## horselvrkc (Sep 4, 2007)

Lets see everyones bunnies standing up!!!! Heres Riley:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Sep 4, 2007)

Watching my brother play Guitar Hero.


----------



## horselvrkc (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 5, 2007)

Snuggy only stands up for two things:

Craisins






and stealing hay from somebunny else's rack


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 6, 2007)

Wash making the bed: http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s206/tundrakatiebean/Wash%20Bunny/?action=view&current=Washmakingthebed.flv

(it's a long video, I don't mind if you skip it )

and him standing up (I have lots more of these if anyone wants em)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww, Wash is so cute making the bed! He gets those covers just right, doesn't he?

Too cute!


----------



## we3pnuts (Sep 6, 2007)

That video of Wash is really cute. I love how he goes to the edge to smooth the blankets out. It looks like he really is making the bed, lol. Can he come to my house? I have beds that need making.:biggrin2:



Horselvrkc- Riley is soooo cute. I just LOVE his color! I like it so much I had to pull my husband over to take a look


----------



## horselvrkc (Sep 6, 2007)

*we3pnuts wrote: *


> Horselvrkc- Riley is soooo cute. I just LOVE his color! I like it so much I had to pull my husband over to take a look


awww!! thank you! yea as soon as i saw him at the petstore... i KNEW he was the one! he stood out from all the others!!!


----------



## ec (Sep 7, 2007)

Wash reminds me so much of my Dutch girl, Nibbles - love his digging action, too! (That's one of Nibbles' favorite games.)

No wonder you couldn't resist him.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 7, 2007)

Wash thanks everyone for the compliments and says that as long as you pay him an hourly wage of banana chips he'd be happy to come to your house and bite you instead of his mom


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 7, 2007)

Wash is too adorable I lovewatching them do that


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2007)

Wash is such a cutie! I'd hire him ANYTIME to come and make my bed...and clean my room, do the dishes...etc...lol. Just kidding. But really i hate to make my bed...i make my sister pay $.30 (cents) a month to "board" her portable desk in my room. lol. I can afford $.50 (cents) and some banana chips (since i don't really care for them) to give to Wash. lol.


----------



## monklover (Sep 8, 2007)

My little cutie pie! :biggrin2: Buddy mostly gets into the plants that I don't want him to get into!  My dad always seems so surprised when he buys a new plant and the next day it is gone! :shock: Silly Bud and Rox! They have learned that they need to be tall to get their favorite plants!


----------



## Henxy (Nov 7, 2007)

Is that my twin? Or is it me? I can't tell!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2007)

Excuse me, can you stand up for me?








Who? Me? You talking to me?








Oh ... alright. I get extra treats for this.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 7, 2007)

You know, this is hard work.








Good enough for you?








Attitude....


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 8, 2007)

:laugh:What a cutie...

Here is Thumper doing the "human"...






Don't mind the wall stains...that is polyurethane from when I was refinishing my floor...Wow, it looked sooo icky, Good thing I took care of that.


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 8, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Attitude....


I LOVE THIS!! LOL!! :roflmao:


----------



## Johncdn (Nov 9, 2007)

Willow, would have walked on her back feet if she could




Smokey, a great rabbit but not a 'stand up kind of guy'

This is his only standing pic....and that was almost a year ago.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 13, 2007)

*horselvrkc wrote: *


> Lets see everyones bunnies standing up!!!!


"I have my human perfectly trained. All I have to do is stand up like this, and he gives me a craisin every time!"





Other pictures of Scone standing up:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 26, 2007)

That's so adorable!!! LOL. Extra treats for the bunnies! xD


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

What adorable sweethearts!

Wash is such a bed-making EXPERT!! Can he train some of my babies to do that? I would LOVE my bed made by buns every morning...

Wash has really beautiful coloring...I like that he's kinda agouti in his fur color. 

And Scone...how cute!! I love his coloring! What a handsome boy!

Riley's gorgeous, too...what breed is he? 

Aww...GO SNUGGY!!


Everybody's buns are so adorable.....:biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 27, 2007)

I love them all! My buns all stand up on their hind legs for treats, and hover for a long time after in hopes of more...

--Dawn


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jan 10, 2008)

This is Ronnie's favorite pose


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 10, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> This is Ronnie's favorite pose


SO disapproving rabbits!

"you best be getting that camera thang outta my face yo!"


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Baby Hazel standing up





slightly older, exploring the yard for the first time





Grooming her Big Brother





and playing "horsey" on her dad's back


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 11, 2008)

Awwwwww Look at Hazel!!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## ZakuraRabbit (Jan 23, 2008)

My lovely Aroma:inlove:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 24, 2008)

Aroma is gorgeous!!:inlove:What luxurious fur!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Berry-Boo does this all the time!


----------

